# Matt LeBlanc to leave Top Gear



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

After the upcoming series, Matt LeBlanc will be leaving Top Gear due, according to him, to the time it takes him away from friends and family. Sad news, as I personally thought he was the best of the three remaining presenters, followed by Chris Harris in second place. What do you think?


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Let's hope Harry Metcalfe replaces him. I didn't mind LeBlanc but he never quite nailed it. Harry would be an awesome addition. Having said that, the gender equality team are probably busy influencing the recruitment:wall:


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Its a shame as i really enjoyed season 2 with matt leading the show. If they end up with another Chris Evans leading it, il be switching off.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

I am personally glad as can not stand the bloke and his American drool, just the sound of his voice grated on me.
Get some one else from UK to take his place and I will start watching it again.
Can't understand why a traditional English programme gets a Yank in to present it.
I watch Grand Tour and will tune back in to Top Gear when this bloke goes. :thumb:


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

Get rid of Rory while they are at it to. The show needs to turn into something else and I would be happy if it turned into Chris Harris on cars...


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I think that Clarkson and Co left some very big shoes to fill, it was entertaining and fun, three old codgers off having adventures with silly cars and a big budget.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mat Watson from car wow would be excellent, very witty and a really good motoring journalist. :car:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I liked him and would like to see Tom Ford get a spot. Agree Rory should go.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Mat Watson from car wow would be excellent, very witty and a really good motoring journalist. :car:
> 
> View attachment 54260


I agree he would make a good replacement. Need to bin Rory too though and I wouldn't like Tom Ford. So maybe just Mat and Chris would be fine 

Maybe even get Vicki Butler in for the gender police?


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Make it Chris HARRIS on cars as mardgee says. Never took to Leblanc as a presenter but I don’t mind him in other stuff. And as for Rory, he can right off.


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

Matt Watson and Chris would tempt me to watch kit again, can't tolerate the other two ******s
Oh, and a totally new format required also.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

To be honest i've not really watched it since Clarkson, Hammond and May left. Lost interest if i'm honest as i enjoyed their banter but the current show does nothing for me.


----------

